# african hunting dog



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

i was just wondering if anyone knew if these are dwa, also if they can be kept?
cheers david


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

dwm123456 said:


> i was just wondering if anyone knew if these are dwa, also if they can be kept?
> cheers david


Dingos are DWA so i don't see why African hunting dogs wouldn't be.
Plus they are RED ZONE endangered so wouldn't think anyone would get one anyway.

Here's the DWA list.
African hunting dog/Painted dog/Bush dog.
At the bottom of page one.
http://www.defra.gov.uk/wildlife-countryside/pdf/protection/dwa-animallist.pdf


----------



## dwm123456 (Dec 16, 2008)

yea thaught as much, well cool though


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

dwm123456 said:


> yea thaught as much, well cool though


You could have these African hunting dogs the Basenji hunting dog they are a Primitive breed.Also known as a the African dingo they don't bark only come into season olny once a year.And very cool looking but gods known what there price tag is.Or if you could find them in the UK.But you don't need DWA.


----------

